
Will Apple Buy Tesla in 2019? - marketgod
https://www.forbes.com/sites/andrewcave/2018/12/04/will-apple-buy-tesla-in-2019/#675236d12e24
======
mips_avatar
I can’t help but think that Tim Cook would do an amazing job handling
operations for Tesla. But imagine Elon Musk running apple. The next HomePod
would probably also be a nuclear reactor to power your Tesla Apple power wall.

------
ansy
What value would Apple add to Tesla? Apple CarPlay is available from most
manufacturers already. Maybe they could negotiate better with suppliers?

If Netflix takes a hit like is predicted in the article maybe Apple should buy
that? They already have a streaming music offering and negotiate with studios
for music rights. They could bundle their media rights negotiations and secure
access to streaming video content for their devices. They might even shift
some of the streaming burden to Apple’s own data centers to save costs.

DuckDuckGo is arguably a potential Apple acquisition. The company is small and
easy to integrate. The privacy focus aligns with Apple’s messaging. Just give
it an Apple skin, rebrand it as Siri Search, and integrate with Apple’s search
ads. I just wonder if DDG’s search partnerships are sustainable once it starts
taking away meaningful traffic from companies doing the “real work.”

------
mrep
I think a much better strategy would be to use the Japanese style buy partial
ownership and then integrate each companies tech like how Toyota owns 16.5% of
Subaru [0] and now Subaru is going to use Toyota's hybrid tech for their new
crosstrek PHEV [1].

[0]:
[https://abcnews.go.com/Business/story?id=4627795&page=1](https://abcnews.go.com/Business/story?id=4627795&page=1)

[1]: [https://autoweek.com/article/hybrid-electric-
vehicles/subaru...](https://autoweek.com/article/hybrid-electric-
vehicles/subaru-teams-toyota-2019-crosstrek-hybrid)

------
mttjj
No.

> What price Apple to buy Tesla in 2019?

Also, what’s up with the very first sentence of the article? Is that even a
sentence?

~~~
ken
"What price X?" is a common expression, e.g., [1].

This happens to be a particularly awkward example, and I'm not sure if they're
trying to use a figurative expression as a literal one, or if the confusion is
intentional. I would say it's a valid sentence, but a bad one, both on its own
and as an opening for this article.

[1]: [https://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/what-
pr...](https://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/what-price)

------
mikerg87
I always thought that Apple should have pushed Project Titan to Tesla and
realized any gains from afar. The problem is thst Tesla is on the rise and
would be premium to what they could have paid a year ago.

------
iseanstevens
Tim Cook for president of the USA.

